# Vet says to pull puppy teeth



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Rumi will be 5 mths old on the Jan 24. Her front upper & lower adult teeth started coming in around Christmas. Her upper canines are coming in & she also has her puppy ones. Her lower canines have yet to show. The vet seems to think her adult teeth are probably slow to come in. But if the puppy teeth aren’t gone in another month she said they should probably be pulled o/w they’ll crowd the adult teeth. I was of the understanding that pups will have both sets of teeth for a bit & the puppy teeth will fall out. Are pulling puppy teeth standard operating procedure in this situation? When should all the adult teeth be in? Is there anything I can do to get them to fall out naturally? Rumi does chew on marrow bones & bully sticks but she isn’t the chewing machine I was expecting for the teething phase.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go to a vet that specializes in dentalwork. My uncle lost an Irish setter pup when his vet pulled a tooth. The vet over anesthetized the pup and there were complications. Then the vet blamed a heart defect...until the necropsy proved otherwise. 
Have you given frozen washcloths to your pup?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would also recommend a knotted frozen washcloth. But it's not that uncommon to pull the baby teeth without complications.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Baby teeth should fall out before adult teeth come in. Try to find something that she likes to chew on. Perhaps one of the hard rubber toys that you can stuff with treats to encourage her chewing. There are dental vets. I have one a couple hours away that we went to for a root canal when Yoko broke a tooth. Contact one, maybe they can ease your mind and give you some ideas to encourage the baby teeth to come out.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

If Rumi does end up having her puppy teeth pulled, her regular vet has given me info for a vet dentist. Does a frozen washcloth help the teeth to come out or is that more for pain? She doesn't seem to be hurting. I'm going to stuff her Kong right now.


----------

